# Still Looking For Breeders NJ/PA



## Kbanamcara (Sep 15, 2019)

Still looking for a breeder in NJ/PA and haven't had much luck. We've decided that we'd like to start with a sweet little boy. Bailey is still just so heartbroken without his sister. He was her constant companion and litter mate and misses her SO much! I would love to be able to find a breeder close to home (within driving distance of Central Jersey) and find a little guy that will lift Bailey's spirits. We are not looking to rescue this time, although Bailey and Caileigh were rescued together at 10 weeks of age. We are SO ready to open our home and hearts to a precious little malt pup. I know our little boy is out there somewhere! I'd be SO grateful for any help!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A breeder friend of mine had messaged me in FB a few weeks ago that she has a 5 month old male available...are you on Facebook at all? Her name is Jeanne Riney.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried Josymir Maltese? Josy's wonderful and has some very beautiful dogs and is an active show breeder. She's located in PA. Jeanne Riley emailed me about a pup but she doesn't live in NJ or PA.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Have you considered flying to pick up your puppy?


----------



## Kbanamcara (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi Pat!
I would definitely be interested in the 5 month old little guy, but I'm looking for a breeder in NJ/PA within driving distance, but, thanks SO much! BTW your sweeties are the cutest! I love Ava and have been following that sweet girl for a long time!


----------



## Kbanamcara (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks, Susan! 
Unfortunately, Josymir is too far away from us to drive to. I appreciate your recommendation. I had a great breeder in PA, but, she is now retired.  I didn't realize it would be so hard to find another great breeder within driving distance, but, am hoping that one of our awesome members here might know of someone. We're not giving up and keeping ever hopeful that we will find our precious pup.


----------



## Kbanamcara (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion, Sherry, but, we are looking for someone within driving distance, so that we can meet the breeder and pups in person.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

It's really too bad that you would not consider driving up to Greensburg, PA where Josymire is located. I live in the Lancaster, Co. area and the trip for us is about 3 hours which really is not too much of a ride. Not sure where you actually live in NJ?


----------



## Kbanamcara (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks, Snuggles Mom! 
Wish they were closer, but it's almost twice as far for us than that.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Even six hours drive really is nothing considering you'd get a fantastic pup. You could stay overnight and make a little road trip adventure out of it. Just my humble opinion  Well bred, well socialized/raised Maltese are VERY hard to find these days.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks! I haven't been doing anything since spring on Ava's page....getting kind of burn out! Good luck with puppy hunting!!!


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

Have you considered Connecticut? Not far at all from parts of NJ. We have been just delighted with the dog we got from Dina at Melitica Maltese (so loving and playful), and if this is up to date, she has some puppies available now: https://marketplace.akc.org/breeder/dragica-hunter/maltese/195761

Who I Am - Melitica Maltese


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

We just got a boy from Josymir last week. Our Kayla, who is now 7 years old, is also a Josymir puppy. We live in Maryland, about a 4-hour drive from Greensburg, PA. We drive up the day before, spend the night in a hotel and then visit Josy in the morning, and drive home that day.

Josy had two five-month old boys from different litters a few weeks apart. We chose the older boy, and it was soooo difficult to choose. Hubby wanted both. Wish we could have.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

What an adorable picture. He is so cute.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing you new little Noah!! And yes Josi sure does have some precious little Malts!!


----------

